# First time Fertility Treatment - IUI, Clomid, trigger shot, and donor



## charay13 (May 21, 2014)

My husband and are ttc, but cannot due to male infertility. I do not have any fertility issues (that we know of) and have a 4 year old son from a pervious relationship. 

We spoke with the fertility doctor and we have decided to do an IUI. We will be using clomid and a trigger shot (with donor sperm) to increase our chances of getting a BFP. Our insurance does not cover any fertility treatment, so we want to be as aggressive as possible. We can only afford to do about 2 IUI's.   I'm praying it works on the first one though!!  

I've getting very nervous   that they will cancel my IUI. I've been reading online about how if you have to many mature follicle's they will cancel the IUI due to the chance of multiples. Truthfully I have some health issues (autoimmune), and it is hard on my body to carry a baby. My husband and I really want to have a baby and I would love to have twins. 

Anyone have success on their first IUI?
Anyone use clomid and a trigger shot without fertility issues?
Anyone use and IUI with donor sperm? how do you tell your family about the IUI and donor?


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi charay

You'll see from my signature we are in a similar situation. I have no known fertility issues. We had our first donor IUI last Monday so can't say yet whether it has worked or not (find out at the weekend!). I had a Clomid cycle, purely because our consultant said it raised our chance of success. I still only had one dominant follicle, although it was enormous before I ovulated! So try not to worry about follie numbers.

With regards trigger shot we were offered it after my second scan but then the nurse said I would be ovulating within the next couple of days so not to bother. I then didn't ovulate for another 6 days so wish I had done the trigger  it basically just allows for more accurate timing than using ovulation prediction sticks. I had my IUI the day after my positive OPK result.

With regards family, we have told them since the start - the zero sperm count, the MESA operation that then failed, and then choosing donor sperm. We are a close and open family and it has been great having their support all the way through.


----------

